

Show HN: Tracqlist - The desire way to listen to music on Youtube - buremba
http://tracqlist.com

======
jmngomes
This is a great service :)

Are "Popular releases" based on the browser's geographic location, or should
we be concerned with our privacy here? "My" popular releases have a lot of
national bands, hence my question ;)

~~~
buremba
Yep, it's based on your ip's geographic location. Since I don't have enough
users to populate releases & songs I'm rely on data fetched by bots from
Last.fm and Youtube for now. :)

------
level09
Nice work, I did once an app that converts youtube videos to mp3 :
[http://getanymp3.com](http://getanymp3.com)

how did you manage to filter only music videos ?

~~~
buremba
Youtube Data API v2 allows us to filter videos by category. You can look at
from here:
[https://developers.google.com/youtube/2.0/reference#Category...](https://developers.google.com/youtube/2.0/reference#Category_specific_standard_feeds)

------
david927
Looks interesting. I'm currently using:
[http://www.organizetube.com](http://www.organizetube.com)

------
Arkh4m
It looks great, very very polished. Congrats!

------
mclightning
a very clever use of animated favicon ;) i think more sites should implement
this.

